# Kissing SAS member?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Do u feel that u wana kiss another SAS member?:sus

Me: long list!!! First one= perfectionist.... :teeth even if she was rude with me dunno why??!

mmmm, there is one I would like to kiss then give him a Slap! (he got F in my test!)*millenniumman75*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:lol hmm ... No comment ?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes both if yeeww!!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Um... No comment.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I want all of them.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Werid cause I want to kiss the three of you lol concidence??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

straightarrows said:


> Do u feel that u wana kiss another SAS member?:sus
> 
> Me: long list!!! First one= perfectionist.... :teeth even if she was rude with me dunno why??!
> 
> mmmm, there is one I would like to kiss then give him a Slap! (he got F in my test!)


:eek - hey, it's a tough economy. I am going through rough times. :rain


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Straightarrows I still have no idea what I did to offend yoooooou.

So when we have this makeout sesh am I wearing my chinchilla coat and pimp hat? I am curious.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

straightarrows said:


> First one= perfectionist.... :teeth even if she was rude with me dunno why??!


She's always causing problems!! I see you've been here for a little over a year. Well, you'll need at least another 2-3 years of exposure before you'll be used to her. It gets easier with time!



Perfectionist said:


> So when we have this makeout sesh am I wearing my chinchilla coat and pimp hat? I am curious.


Useless without a pic!

Oh and sure, I could rhyme off some names!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I already have..*Looks in the mirror*:b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I would kiss all of them on my crush list, even if only on the cheek (which is totally appropriate in social situations I might add) but there is one in particular I'd really like a kiss from, for my birthday! *giggles*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I noticed the "Would you like to shag another SAS member" option is clearly not in effect, or rather in this context the "Yes, I already have" option.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I won't name names, but there are a couple of ladies on here who I'd like to eat for dinner!

... Too creepy?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> Do u feel that u wana kiss another SAS member?:sus
> 
> Me: long list!!! First one= perfectionist.... :teeth even if she was rude with me dunno why??!
> 
> mmmm, there is one I would like to kiss then give him a Slap! *(he got F in my test!)*


Lolz, what, he got an F on your test?? XD

Umm, yeah, I guess there is. But don't most people have someone they may want to give a kiss to?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Of course. I've got a whole list of chicks here I want to kiss. Unfortunately I will probably have a lot of competition.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anonymid, Dr House, layitontheline, Perfectionist, RockIt, Vishnu, Wacky Wednesdays


Do tell !


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

NES said:


> anonymid, Dr House, layitontheline, Perfectionist, RockIt, Vishnu, Wacky Wednesdays
> 
> Do tell !


Shhhhh! :sus :teeth


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive definitely thought about it :yes


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Lets get it on:b :boogie:kiss


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

:lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I Internet-kiss some members on the cheek like this - :kiss - because I wuv 'em.
There are some members I'd probably kiss if I knew/liked them more, though, honestly. We have some cuties. I'd for sure cuddle them. Adorable things must be cuddled. ^__^


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> :O
> 
> some of these people are not in this thread!
> are you saying they're on your mind for kissing???


Those are the people who voted "I already did."

At least one of whom didn't realize it was a public poll, or else he wouldn't have voted. :blush


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

There are a few who I wouldn't mind kissing  But that was a while ago, and I think most of them don't get on here anymore.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I already kissed an SAS member! :yes 

He was my first kiss too! :kiss :mushy


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Will I just got here so its hard to say lol, but I have seen some cute members for sure


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

max4225 said:


>


I love this ^^^ :heart


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Um... I would definitely enjoy a hug... maybe alittle too much... hehehe

and face 2 face convo... 

Its all a trust issue...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have my tongue in everyone's ear right now. and you thought it was just an infection.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

leonardess said:


> I have my tongue in everyone's ear right now. and you thought it was just an infection.


That's sexy. I need more infections (not that I have any).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do I know what's hot or what.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

leonardess said:


> do I know what's hot or what.


You're outstanding! :b


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm too new still. Haven't met another member I'd like to kiss yet. 

But I'm open to the possibility. 8)


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Do I want to kiss *an* SAS member? No.

Do I want to kiss *many* SAS member*s*? Yes.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know anyone here. Seems very weird


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

This thread reminded me to add some Sixpence None the Richer tracks to my MP3 player  Merci Beaucoup!! 

...and...:kiss to whomever needs one! I know I could sure use one :blush


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Kiss? hm I dunno about kiss, but I'd be willing to give someone the best handshake they ever had.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

NES said:


> anonymid, Dr House, layitontheline, Perfectionist, RockIt, Vishnu, Wacky Wednesdays
> 
> Do tell !


I've hugged, kissed, dated, and... with several SAS members.


----------

